# Wi-Fi Device Ownership Password[MOVED]



## tourpr

I have a new Dell Latitude E6500 with Windows XP. I'm trying to connect to my ISP provider in the Wi-Fi set-up screen so I can work wirelessly? I can select my Wi-Fi network fine and it brings me to a Device Ownership Password block. My curser is blinking in the block but when i try to type in the password nothing happens? It's like the keyboard keys are locked? All i hear is a soft clicking sound when i hit a key? Caps Lock is off too? I can connect to my ISP by plugging the Eithernet cable from my Router directly into the laptop.


----------



## louge1953

*Re: Wi-Fi Device Ownership Password*

sounds like a faulty wifi utility program....is it intel proset or some other utility? did your wifi in the laptop and the utility to configure the connection ever work..?


----------



## louge1953

*Re: Wi-Fi Device Ownership Password*

http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/NE...0-Intel-WiFi-Link-5300-Driver-TIC153101.shtml

this website implies it will let you download the device driver software for your laptop wifi adapter, you might look on the Dell website first and redownload and install the device driver to see if it corrects your problem..post back with results


----------



## Mr Joo Man

*Re: Wi-Fi Device Ownership Password*

What are you using for the password? With my Belkin router it ended up being the PIN code located on the bottom of the device...although you wouldn't know that was the Device Ownership Password ...for me it was a lucky guess!


----------



## ThePhoenix.

*Wi-Fi Device Ownership Password*



> What are you using for the password? With my Belkin router it ended up being the PIN code located on the bottom of the device...although you wouldn't know that was the Device Ownership Password


The PIN is a mode of configuration for WPS/Wifi Protected setupin latest Draft-N routers. I dont think that is the Device owner ship for the Computer. 

This is some known issue with IntelPROset WLAN utility working in XP SP2/SP3 computers. A quick re-installation would do the job.


----------



## shunkyman

*Re: Wi-Fi Device Ownership Password*



tourpr said:


> I have a new Dell Latitude E6500 with Windows XP. I'm trying to connect to my ISP provider in the Wi-Fi set-up screen so I can work wirelessly? I can select my Wi-Fi network fine and it brings me to a Device Ownership Password block. My curser is blinking in the block but when i try to type in the password nothing happens? It's like the keyboard keys are locked? All i hear is a soft clicking sound when i hit a key? Caps Lock is off too? I can connect to my ISP by plugging the Eithernet cable from my Router directly into the laptop.


I have too (a fresh new) Dell Latitude E6500 and I have found a solution. It is very simple! Just create a new Profile:
1. in System Tray click on WiFi icon, 
2. select 'Configure WiFi'
3. open 'Profiles...'
4. choose 'Add...'
5. in 'Profile Name:' type anything (it can be the same name as SSID)
6. in 'WiFi Networks Name (SSID):' type a proper name of your WiFi SSID
7. choose 'Operating Mode:' you have 2 options, but I rather choosed Network (Internet)
8. click 'Next'
9. leave selected 'Personal Security'
10. under 'Security Settings' choose WEP encryption type that is enabled on ADSL router. On my router I have WPA-PSK, and I have choosed WPA-Personal (TKIP). Type of encryption usually has different names, and be careful in choosing of properly encryption type.
11. type Encryption key in field 'Password'
12. click OK
13. select this new profile and click 'Connect'
14. buy yourself a beer (you've earned it!) :wave:

I know... it was very frustrating to search a proper solution. On this way I have found this question (without proper answer), but today I've asked a colleague on my job... So, while this question were published so long ago, and as it was first in Google - i hope that somebody else will find it useful.


----------



## faychin

*Re: Wi-Fi Device Ownership Password*

shunkyman's solution worked for me. I tried to find and use several versions of "ownership password" and none of them worked. On my Trendnet Router there is no password on the bottom label on the router. If someone knows of an "ownership password", it would help the community to be able to find and use it. Thanks for all your assistance.


----------



## ThePhoenix.

*Re: Wi-Fi Device Ownership Password*

Hi

I tried another way and it has worked for me.. 
I disabled the Intel Proset wireless utility and enabled the WZC aka wireless zero configuration.
If you are not sure how to do it refer the link below. 
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms706593(VS.85).aspx
or go to Start -- Run -- There type services.msc. In the services local window, the third one from last is Wireless Zero Configuration, right click on it click start. 

Try adding the network manually. 

For adding the network manually 
Goto Start -- Run, there type ncpa.cpl
In the Network connection window, right the wireless network connection, goto properties.. 
Goto the wireless networks tab. 
In which you will find the Preferred networks box, there if you find your network there in the box, select it click remove. 
Then click add -- Enter your network name(SSID), select the security option(WEP, WPA, whatever it may be), Uncheck the check box which says "The netwwok key is provided to me automatically" 
Type the security key. 
Then goto to the Authentication tab, Uncheck the check boax which says"Enabled IEEE 802.1x Authentication, click OK. 
Your network will automatically get connected.


----------



## brianwiebe

*Re: Wi-Fi Device Ownership Password*

yes! thanks, it worked. I thought it was just a problem with my old Dell 6000, but a friend came by yesterday with a newer dell and had the same problem, which prompted me to search (instead of just using the windows wireless utility). thank you.


----------



## mikepol

*Re: Wi-Fi Device Ownership Password*

I had the same problem. Did as shunkyman did, and it worked. Thanks for that!

Does anyone know if I will now always have to create a profile in order to connect to an unsecured network? What about connecting to gogo inflight or any hotel? Those are unsecured networks, and I used to be able to connect without a problem... see it and connect. Has anyone who had this problem of asking for the device name been on other unsecured networks and does it do the same thing? Being able to create a new profile is a nice work around, but do we have to do that every time?


----------



## johnwill

To all the drive-by posters that have posted in this thread.

If you would like assistance, please start your own thread.


----------

